
Ask HN: Where does this Eliza clip come from? - abrax3141
I’m trying to help someone in the EU who is making a documentary about Eliza, source this clip:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;RMK9AphfLco" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;RMK9AphfLco</a><p>Anyone have any ideas on how to find out where it came from?<p>TIA
======
aasasd
The, ahem, documentary ‘HyperNormalisation’ seems to have the exact same
footage:
[https://youtu.be/fh2cDKyFdyU?t=4947](https://youtu.be/fh2cDKyFdyU?t=4947)

(The use of Eliza in the film is hilariously nonsequitous, though.)

However, half of the clip looks like stock videos of people typing or looking
at the screen, so not too much value in that.

~~~
HNLurker2
Hyper is a good documentary

~~~
aasasd
Yeah, well, that's just, like, your opinion, man.

------
abrax3141
Got it. (Thanks to a private contact.)

Seems to be from this:

[http://equinoxfilms.net/humanlanguageseries/](http://equinoxfilms.net/humanlanguageseries/)

~~~
acqq
[http://thehumanlanguage.com/order/](http://thehumanlanguage.com/order/)

A series of 3 films is "just" $545 to order.

------
schoen
Note that the transcript of the interaction with Eliza that they dramatize is
a famous one that the author of Eliza had published in CACM:

[https://www.filfre.net/2011/06/eliza-
part-1/](https://www.filfre.net/2011/06/eliza-part-1/)

------
jasonhansel
Just saying: please post the documentary when it comes out! ELIZA is the most
bizarrely cool thing from the early age of AI.

